# Scorpion 1000MG



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I've got the pleasure of working on one of my favorite reels. Scorpion 1000MG!! This is the same mold of reel like the Citica100DSV, CU100B,CU100D, Ch50MG, and Scorpion 1000 4X4SVS.
I love that mold of reel and IMO this reel combines the best of everything. 
It's basically a 50MG with the ability to adjust from the brake side of the reel. I've got a 1000 SVS(maroon) and love that reel! You have the ability to adjust from a heavier "topwater" to throwing tails by adjusting from min to max on the left hand side plate. Here's some picts of the breakdown and I'll post up once everything is cleaned and put back together.. Enjoy! I know I will!:brew2:


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I own two of them Dip, you made em fast


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Nwilkins said:


> I own two of them Dip, you made em fast


 Whats up bro! You on them Big trout yet?


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Trying , just bought me a new 'used' rig


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

That's pretty cool, I didn't know any of the Shimano's had that feature. I have a Daiwa that has those features.

Did they make that on in a lefty?


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

I have had one for 8.5 years and it is by far my favorite reel... I added a Carbon fiber reel handle with bearings in the grips and it is bad to the bone...


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

As promised, here's the finished product going back together.
Carbontex Drag washers, Boca ABEC#5 Ceramic Hybrids..Smooooth as silk!
I got a Scorpion DC7 next in line!!!! As bad *** as the last one was.. They made it better!!!! Cant wait!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

A few more picts...


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Drundel said:


> That's pretty cool, I didn't know any of the Shimano's had that feature. I have a Daiwa that has those features.
> 
> Did they make that on in a lefty?


I would imagine so. Never ran across one before. I'd look on Ebay, that's about the only place you'd find one...


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

Dip. Are the scorpion 1000 mg recommended for saltwater use?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes, they have the same internals as the 50MG which is rated for salt water use...


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The frame is different. They did not have the upgraded frame that we switched too. The Scorpion was not rated for use in saltwater.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> The frame is different. They did not have the upgraded frame that we switched too. The Scorpion was not rated for use in saltwater.


 Beg to differ Bantam, but whats different about it? It has the exact frame as the 3rd generation 50MG with clutch guard shims? There isnt any difference that I can tell, so why wouldnt it be rated?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We were told the last updated frame was not installed on the Scorpion models. Maybe they were and we were not told about it. Prior to that the Scorpion was not listed as a saltwater approved reel for the Japanese market.


----------



## jhare86 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dip.
Just for my clarification....the scorpion has a magnesium frame,aluminum main gear, smaller handle than an american mg or citica, magnetic cast control and the wiffle spool (like a BNT 3171)? Other than that it is a 50mg or citica with a drive shaft bearing?


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

*Saltwalter or NOT*



Dipsay said:


> Yes, they have the same internals as the 50MG which is rated for salt water use...


Thanks Dip, Bantam's previous responses is what actually triggered my question. Thanks for the followup


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

*Shimano Scorpion MG 1000 / 1001 Discontinued 2000-2009*

The tournamenters' secret weapon: Chronarch MG50 upgrade. Shimano Scorpion MG 1000/1001 (Japan domestic model) now has magnesium alloy body to reduce weight by 2 oz from original Scorpion reels. Scorpion MG has super casting ability especially for light rigs 1/8-1/4. The light small palming body is also great for jig and worming. The dial adjusting brake (4x4 system, only for Scorpion) help you change brake by one touch, without opening sidepalte. The ultra light super free wiffle spool assures you non-birdsnest casting even in tough casting conditions. A-RB bearing offer improved salt resistance. Okay for saltwater. How 4x4 SVS brake system works?
















The 4x4 dail system


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

jhare86 said:


> Dip.
> Just for my clarification....the scorpion has a magnesium frame,aluminum main gear, smaller handle than an american mg or citica, magnetic cast control and the wiffle spool (like a BNT 3171)? Other than that it is a 50mg or citica with a drive shaft bearing?


It is just like a 50MG with a smaller handle, sideplate adjustment, and spool is different. There is no magnetic brake on this, see dezal's link. Everything else is the same.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

This add says OK for saltwater, but I double checked and Shimano Japan never said their model was approved for saltwater.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey Dip. It appears in the finished pics that you applied a fair amount af grease on the sideplate around the clutch plate area. I was always nervous about greasing that area for fear that it would attract sand and other debris. What kind, and how much grease do you apply in that area?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

rjc1982 said:


> Hey Dip. It appears in the finished pics that you applied a fair amount af grease on the sideplate around the clutch plate area. I was always nervous about greasing that area for fear that it would attract sand and other debris. What kind, and how much grease do you apply in that area?


 Ya cant tell from the picts but its a relatively light coat on the inside of the frame, then I lightly coat the main gear. Its a double edge sword, yes it will attract stuff. But it helps the wear and tear of the clutch cam on the inside of that frame...Dip


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Bantam1 said:


> This add says OK for saltwater, but I double checked and Shimano Japan never said their model was approved for saltwater.


Sure agree with you Bantam1. Much like watches being waterproof, or water resistant.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Nice looking reel there dip.


----------



## Jcorky13 (Jul 30, 2012)

Well there Dip, you know if you didnt goof off with that camera so much an actually worked on reels you could be like me and have a 2 week turn around LOL. Enjoy your reel cleaning im just messing with you. BTW those flounder were amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Goodluck, Johnny


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Jcorky13 said:


> Well there Dip, you know if you didnt goof off with that camera so much an actually worked on reels you could be like me and have a 2 week turn around LOL. Enjoy your reel cleaning im just messing with you. BTW those flounder were amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Goodluck, Johnny


 LMAO!!! Glad you liked em bro! Where's my gator!!!


----------

